# i found a sleeper



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

well here it is, its not mine but i thought that i would share it with you guys:
the sleeper


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the motor looks dirty and too busy, but i like it


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

what's sleeper about it? it's not what I call "fast". Unexpected to some civics Im sure but uh... I don't see him putting it to any stout V8's at the moment. nonetheless some good effort was put forth and still a nice ride.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

well compared to your car it is not a sleeper, but maybe to some other four banger


----------



## NoWhere98 (Jan 6, 2005)

he's on npclub.com  quebec represent! :thumbup:


----------

